# Where to download Uber driver app?



## Desert Driver

I've been using the Uber Partner app on my Droid for a couple weeks and it's been great. But this morning it just quit. It doesn't work at all. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, but still no love. So, out of options, I decided to try installing the driver app on my son's iPhone. But where the hell do I download it from? I'm on the App Store and all I can find is the Uber rider app. Any suggestions?


----------



## grussauto

Log in to your account and then look for support and send an email. I received my driver app by email. There was an App update I believe on Friday that had to be downloaded before a driver could log in and receive request.


----------



## LAuberX

http://www.driveubernyc.com/byod/

Here you go


----------



## Fredo

I'd like to try the iPhone app and still keep uber iphone for a few week in case I don't like the driver app on my personal phone, is this something you can do....also I guess you can't just download the driver app on the apps right?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Fredo said:


> I'd like to try the iPhone app and still keep uber iphone for a few week in case I don't like the driver app on my personal phone, is this something you can do....also I guess you can't just download the driver app on the apps right?


That's what I did. Download at: http://t.uber.com/iphone


----------



## Fredo

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That's what I did. Download at: http://t.uber.com/iphone


Thanks a lot... I'm gonna try it on my personal phone n since I won't b doin too much driving during the winter n hopefully I will avoid that $10 fee


----------



## PDX2012

Tried to d/l the app to my iPad 3 at http://t.uber.com/iphone but it redirects to https://uber.onelogin.com/login. When I enter the username & P/W I get "Invalid username or password" but the combo works fine on my iPhone 5s. iPad has cell capability but it's not turned on. Should d/l via WiFi w/o a problem, correct?

We'll see how long it takes Support to address/resolve the issue. I said it was a 4s that I couldn't d/l to & asked for a link via email.


----------



## PDX2012

OK - I contacted Tech Support & in the mean time re-activated the SIM card & tested everything to make sure the data plan was being used after I shut off Wi-Fi & BT. 
Support email says go to http://t.uber.com/iphone & after logging in it says "Resend activation link." I click that & get
{"errors": [ {"message": "Mobile is required", "name": "mobile", "tabindex": 4}], "message": "There were problems with your submission."}

I'm using a full size iPad 3 w/4G & it has GPS so why shouldn't it work? In an earlier post where someone wanted to load the app onto a Mini 3 someone said pick an iPhone 4s for BYOD but I don't even get that far. I've cleared history, cache, all that stuff repeatedly so does anyone have a suggestion? If I tell TS I'm using an iPad they'll tell me Tough Luck.


----------



## Fredo

So I download the driver app a while ago and was working good then stop working. So I uninstalled it then tried to re-installed it back using that same http://t.uber.com/iphone
but I have no luck. Anyone know how to have the app back on my personal iphone

Thanks


----------



## Fredo

Found it... Never mind 

Thanks


----------

